# My New White betta's from Thailand



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

here are my new white bettas and more coming!!!! :-D

My first ever white platinum HMPK.










My first white opaque big ears!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been eyeing the big ears ... everyone says oh they can't swim well - so what's your verdict? Cause if they're ok I'd honestly love to have one (as a pet)


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I love the one with the big fins


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

My Betta swims well like a normal fish even though he has big ears. I also thought at first they had a hard time swimming but after owning one I was wrong!  so you should get em!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my lord, they are absolutely stunnnning.  <3 The big ears one is really amazing. I have a big ears CT I found at petco. Not as big as your guys ears, however. Hehe.  Beeeeeautiful.


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks! They are beautiful. Did you post his photo yet?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

If you would like me to, sure!  I'll post a pic of him. I can't get over your HM, goodness, his fins are monstrous and so silky milky white.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

This is the only pic I can find right now. And it doesn't even show his ears very well. ;/ Oh well!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I am SO glad to hear it. Definitely will be getting one in the future! BTW I didn't mention it but both those boys are gorgeous! Next year I'd like to breed them.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Very pretty fish! Seems like White bettas look soo serene.


----------



## BlueEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

His big ears are so adorable! I need one with fluffy big ears. They're amazing.


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> This is the only pic I can find right now. And it doesn't even show his ears very well. ;/ Oh well!


I like his color combination... :-D


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> I am SO glad to hear it. Definitely will be getting one in the future! BTW I didn't mention it but both those boys are gorgeous! Next year I'd like to breed them.


I bought him when I was on vacation in Rodondo beach, CA. funny thing I was walking on the beach while browsing on aquabid using my phone. so, I saw this big ear betta( I named him DUMBO) and no one seems to try and bid on him and so I bought him . lol


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone wanna buy a white hm big ear and brother of my dumbo??? I bought my big ear beta from this guy. 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1313537638


----------

